# Can u believe it has been a year!?



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I so don't know where the time has gone, I guess when your life is in a mess things go by so quickly. 
But on another note....Can you Believe that it was one year ago today that the "Red Wine" litter graced us with their presents into this world

Happy Birthday! Shiraz, Merlot & Melbec

here are some pictures of these guys, the first two are of Shiraz (the darker one) and Merlot....sorry I don't have any recent pics of Melbec as of yet:redface:

then I put a picture of each of the when they were 6 weeks old. boy how I miss those days  they were such a fun litter.
they should be in this order: Shiraz Merlot and Melbec.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are absolutely stunning!!!! More pictures pawleeeeze!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love Shiraz's coloring...what is she, brindle?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They're beautiful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful !!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Lovely, lovely dogs!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, a year already. BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

they are gorgeous!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

they've definitely blossomed to gorgeous looking girls


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

happy birthday, gorgeous puppies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh gorgeous! just gorgeous! nice to see you and the red wines Heather.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Heather, they are some of the prettiest pups I've ever seen! LOVE their colors! Hope you can post a photo of Melbec, too. (I'm partial to the boys,  )


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I can't believe they are a year old already!!!!! Absolutely STUNNING dogs!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

gorgeous heather. you're pups are beautiful! how's bg doing?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW!! Beautiful!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Gorgeous babies! Heather, they are stunning.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Gorgeous! I love Shiraz's coloring...what is she, brindle?


Kim, with Shiraz it truly is hard to really know what color she is  on that note though, she is registered as a red brindle as she was very red when she was a baby, but now she is starting to change a little again and is now gaining more silver....All I can say is she sure has a uniqueness to her


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> gorgeous heather. you're pups are beautiful! how's bg doing?


Amy, thank you, and thank you for asking about BG, she is doing great, you wouldn't even know that she had surgery I guess I should get a new thread going for her and the puppies eh?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you to everyone else for your kind comments on our girls, they have been a lot of fun for this past year and have help me get through some very tough times that our family has been facing, with their orneriness and their mischief ways they have kept me laughing :laugh:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

CacheHavs said:


> Amy, thank you, and thank you for asking about BG, she is doing great, you wouldn't even know that she had surgery I guess I should get a new thread going for her and the puppies eh?


YES!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are gorgeous! Time flies way too fast, doesn't it? Heather you always seem to do a wonderful job on Hav coats


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> They are gorgeous! Time flies way too fast, doesn't it? Heather you always seem to do a wonderful job on Hav coats


Amanda, Yes the time does some how get away from us  Thank you for the compliment on their coats, though I don't do anything special, I think it has more to do with they have to have it or they will freeze :bump2: we have had some of the most craziest weather here this year...we are calling for possible more snow by the end of the week, and this is June:Cry:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

As promised  here are some new updated pics of Melbec...he came to visit us yesterday so I was able to get the camera out and get some pics.

Melbec as a baby









Melbec today at 1 year


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ooohhh, he's so handsome! It's neat that he's kept a tiny bit of color.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a handsome guy! Beautiful coat, too!


----------

